# كتابنا المقدس ومسيحنا القدوس ( نيافة الأنبا يؤانس )



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

من كتاب

 {{{  كتابنا المقدس ومسيحنا القدوس ( نيافة الأنبا يؤانس المتنيح أسقف الغربيه ) }}


سؤال  ......مهم جدااا
ما هو الفرق بين الأناجيل الأربعة؟ وماذا عن التناقض الموجود بها؟!


الإجابة:



الأناجيل كلها إنجيل واحد، ولا يوجد أي تناقض أو إختلاف فيما بينها.. بل هي فقط أربعة بشاير كُتِبَت بوحي الله إلى اربعة أشخاص هم متى - مرقس - لوقا - يوحنا.

وكل شخص منهم كان يكتب لطائفة معينة من الناس، وهذا هو سبب الإختلاف الظاهري بينهم.. والمتعمق في دراسة الكتاب المقدس، لا يجد أي إختلاف في الأناجيل الأربعة.. بل هي مكملة لبعضها البعض..

أما بالنسبة لتاريخ كتابة الأناجيل،

فيصعب تحديد السنة بالضبط.. لكن الشهادات الخارجية والأدلة والنظريات العلمية الحديثة تحدد أن الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى -متى ومرقس ولوقا- كتبت قبل سنة 70م، أي قبل خراب أورشليم الذي حدث في تلك السنة. وتحددت التسعينات لإنجيل يوحنا.. وهناك إجتماع عام بين العلماء على أن بشارة مرقس هي أقدم البشائر الأربعة، تليها بشارة متي، ثم لوقا.



* نظرة سريعة على الاناجيل الاربعة:


1- الإنجيل كما دونه متى - مت:


تنبأ أنبياء العهد القديم وانتظروا بشوق مجئ المختار، الذى سيدخل التاريخ ليقوم بفداء الشعب وخلاصه، وجاءت أول آية فى انجيل متى تعلن تحقيق أمل إسرائيل فى مجئ المسيا المنتظر "كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود بن إبراهيم" لقد وضع رجال الكنيسة الأوائل إنجيل متى كأول كتاب فى العهد الجديد لأنه حلقة وصل بين كتب العهد القديم والعهد الجديد ويصف إنجيل متى شخص وعمل المسيا الملك.


2- الإنجيل كما دونه مرقس - مر:

إنجيل مرقس (ويكتبه البعض خطأ إنجيل مرقص) قصر الأناجيل الأربعة، ويعطى نظرة واضحة وسريعة عن حياة المسيح ويركز على معجزات المسيح، وينتهى هذا الإنجيل إلى الحديث عن نهاية الزمان وعن ما سيحدث عند رجوع المسيح، ثم يسرد الأحداث المتعلقة بآلام المسيح وموته وقيامته وصعوده إلى السماء، ويؤكد على مساندة المسيح لتلاميذه فيما هم ينشرون البشارة فى العالم أجمع.


3- الإنجيل كما دونه لوقا - لو:

يبنى لوقا إنجيله على الحقائق التاريخية، ونظرا لتدقيقه فى تسلسل الأحداث الصحيحة، جاء إنجيله أشمل الأناجيل الأربعة من هذه الناحية، ويقدم السيد المسيح على أنه الإنسان المثالى الذى أتى ليبحث عن الخطاة ويخلصهم.


4- الإنجيل كما دونه يوحنا - يو:

إنجيل يوحنا غير عادى فى محتواه وفى أسلوبه، وهو إضافة جديدة للثلاثة أناجيل فهو أسهلها فى القراءة، وأعمقها علماً ودرساً ويقدم المسيح بكونه الكلمة الأزلى الذى أظهر محبة الله إذ صار بشرا سويا لكى يخلص من الهلاك من يؤمنون به ويهبهم الحياة الأبدية والغرض من هذا الإنجيل، كما هو واضح من المعجزات الواردة فيه هو التحريض على الإيمان بالمسيح لنوال الحياة.


متى
مرقس
لوقا
يوحنا

لمن كُتب ؟

لليهود
للرومان
لليونان
للعالم المسيحى

موضوعه

المسيّا الملك
المسيا غالب إبليس
المسيح صديق البشرية
المسيح الكلمة المتجسد

رسالة المسيح

يتمم الناموس
يصنع عجائب
يخلص البشرية
يحل فى وسطنا

مادة
الإنجيل

اهتم بالنبوات
اهتم بالعمل
اهتم بالتاريخ
اهتم باللاهوت

رمزه

وجه إنسان
الأسد
الثور
النسر




* الإدعاء يوجود تناقض بين الأناجيل:

أولاً: الزعم بوجود تناقض بين انجيل يوحنا والإناجيل الثلاثة الأخرى:


نحن لا ننكر بأن إنجيل يوحنا ينفرد بمنهج خاص،

لكن ذلك يرجع للأسباب الآتية:

1- كَتَبَ يوحنا إنجيله بعد أن كتبت الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى الأخرى. كُتِبَ في أواخر القرن الأول، حوالي سنة 95م، وكانت غايته تكملة ما جاء بهذه الأناجيل الأخرى؛ بمعنى تفصيل ما أجمل ذكره، أو ذكر ما أغفل كتابته. فلم يكن هناك داع لتكرار ما قد تم كتابته بالفعل..

2- يوحنا كان له هدف أساسي هو إثبات إلوهية المسيح، وهذا ما يكشفه صراحة في خاتمة إنجيله: "وآيات أخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تُكتَب في هذا الكتاب. وأما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح إبن الله. ولكي تكون لكم إذا آمنتم حياة بإسمه" (يو30:20، 31).

3- كتب يوحنا إنجيله أواخر القرن الأول، وكان في ذلك الوقت ظهرت هرطقات ضد لاهوت المسيح.. فكان من أغراضه ضحد هذه الهرطقات وإثبات خطأها. وهذا واضح من رسائله الثلاثة (2يو10، 11).




ثانياً: الزعم بوجود تعارض بين الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى:


ونحن نقول أن الإتفاقات بينها أكثر بكثير مما بينها من إختلافات ظاهرية. ونقول إختلافات ظاهرية لأنها ليست حقيقية. وليس أدل على التوافق بين الأناجيل الثلاثة الأولى، من وضع مضمونها في ثلاثة أنهار متوازية في بعض الكتب. كل جزء من إنجيل متى مثلاً مع ما يقابله من إنجيلي مرقس ولوقا وهكذا.. وقد بدأ هذا العمل منذ وقت مبكر في تاريخ الكنيسة، حتى أن القديس والفيلسوف أغسطينوس (القرن الرابع)، وضع كتاباً أسماه "إتفاق الأناجيل" "Harmony of the Gospels".


ونستطيع إجمال هذه الإختلافات المزعومة في ثلاث نقاط: الترتيب الزمني للأحداث، ثم تفاصيل الأحداث، وأخيراً حرفية كلام السيد المسيح.

1- الترتيب الزمني للأحداث: إن أسلوب الترتيب الزمني للأحداث ليس هو الطريقة الوحيدة الواجب على المؤرِخ إتباعها. فهناك الترتيب المنطقي، الذي يربط الأحداث بمسبباتها.. وهناك الترتيب النفسي الذي يخضع لتأثير الكاتِب، وتتمشى مع الغرض الذي لأجله كُتِبَ.. فمثلاً لاحَظ علماء الكتاب أن لوقا في أنجيله إهتم بذكر وتدوين معجزات الشفاء التي فعلها المسيح. والسبب في ذلك واضح؛ فلقد كان لوقا طبيباً (لو14:4)، وكطبيب إهتم بذكر معجزات الشفاء التي كان يعجز الطب إزاءها...



2- تفاصيل الأحداث: الإنجيليين يتفقون في جوهر الأحداث، ومن الناحية الأخرى فإن وجود تباين ينفي عنهم تواطئهم معاً أو إتفاقهم المسبق..! ونلاحظ أن بعض هذه الإختلافات راجع إلى بعض التفاصيل التي لم يرد أن يسجلها أحد الإنجيليين من وجهة نظره، بينما سجلها آخر.. كما أن هذا الإختلاف قد يحدث نتيجة أحداث متشابهة.. أي حدوث أكثر من حادثة من نفس النوع. كما حدث في معجزة إشباع الألوف والبركة (فلدينا إشباع الخمسة آلاف من خمسة أرغفة وسمكتين، ثم إشباع الأربعة الآف من سبع خبزات وقليل من صغار السمك (مت15:14-20؛ 32:15-38؛ مر35:6-44؛ 1:8-9).. الهدف هنا من الكتابة هو إظهار بركة المسيح..



ونود أن نشير إلى نقطة هامة وهي أن الكتبة الملهمين لهم أن يستعملوا ما درج عليه عصرهم من قواعد لغوية وعوائد شائعة. فمثلاً قول المسيح "جيل شرير وفاسق يطلب آية ولا تعطى له آية الا آية يونان النبي. لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال" (مت39:12، 40). وحينما نحسب المدة التي مكثها المسيح لا تكون ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال كامل.. كان اليهود في عصر المسيح يقصدون بكلمة نهار وليل إلى غير يوم كامل (أي ليس 24 ساعة).. وبهذا المفهوم تكلم السيد المسيح في النص السابق المرتبط بيونان وبقائه في بطن الجوت.. وفي عصر الرسل كان يطلق اليوم الثامن على يوم الأحد الذي يُدعى "أول الأسبوع".


هذه مجرد أمثلة.. فإذا وجدن بعض ما يبدو أنها متناقضات فالسبب يرجع إلى جهل البشر ببعض الظروف والقوانين أو العادات التي تكشف الدراسات عنها.




​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*راااااااااااااااااااائع بجد
قريته كله بجد رائع
استمتعت جداا بقرايته 
واستفدت كتير
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2009)

راااااااااائع بجد 
تسلم ايدك 
ميرررررررسى كتير ليك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

منتهى الشكر للمرور المفرح جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مرور فى غايه الروعه

منتهى الشكر يا غالى​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هام جدا ومفيد

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب خدمتك

سلام السيد المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل   اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على الموضوع الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (28 سبتمبر 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدااااااااااااا يا نهيسى 

موضوع متميز وممتع 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك الجميله​


----------

